# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Anyone missing a tiger retic?

## Skittles1101

This could have ended very badly...glad the snake is safe and sound now.

http://www.wcpo.com//dpp/news/local_...in-Sedamsville

----------


## Mohegan

Sad ):


 Funny how they never put it in the news when people find 150+ dogs that people abandon on the streets...

----------


## Wiggles92

I wish a cool snake like that would wander into my yard...

----------


## HypoPita

> I wish a cool snake like that would wander into my yard...


haha me too!!

----------


## crepers86

yo I agree. but people like this just erk me sometimes. 

Yes the Retic is a big strong constrictor, and just because it isn't your normal pet, don't mean its a bad animal. I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate that people have such a bad disposion to snakes. The guy from SPCA wouldn't of said that if the guy that caught it was a snake owner.

----------


## aldebono

> I wish a cool snake like that would wander into my yard...


Heck I get excited to find large beetles in the parking lot. I don't think I can imagine how excited I would be to find a giant snake in my yard!

Actually, there is a monster snake wandering around here somewhere. A girl found this snake skin in her yard. The guy next to it is taller than me (5'4")

----------


## decensored

nylon rope around a python's neck is the right thing to do according to the SPCA?!?   ....interesting.

----------


## Twist

That's pretty lame.. I dont even know how to comment on this type of thing. Oh wait. Give it to me.  :Tears:

----------


## TheWinWizard

He could have hurt or killed that retic with that rope around the neck. Not the right thing to do, should have called animal control.

----------

_decensored_ (10-13-2011)

----------


## Reakt20

> Actually, there is a monster snake wandering around here somewhere. A girl found this snake skin in her yard. The guy next to it is taller than me (5'4")


 Dude, that is a big snake!! Do you think its a retic, burm, rock, anaconda?? my guess is retic just by the length.

----------


## aldebono

No idea, I tried to get him to bring the skin to me to look at but it's not his. It looks pretty messed up so I don't know if I would have been able to tell anyway.

----------


## Reakt20

Florida's wildlife (invasive or not) is like none other in this country! Me, being from Wisconsin, is still in awe when I see articles like this and then the skin picture posted later in the thread. I'm lucky if I see a red ear slider or a garter snake when I go out herping! These people walk outside their house and get greeted by huge snakes! Not to mention GATORS!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aldebono

We have lots of Gators on UF campus in the lakes. I guess it's something we take for granted.

----------

